# [REQ] ICS-style status bar icons?



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone know how to insert these into Gingerisitis? (or even have them pulled to submit to UOT kitchen?)

or... even Sense icons with ICS stylization


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

ryanstfl said:


> Anyone know how to insert these into Gingerisitis? (or even have them pulled to submit to UOT kitchen?)
> 
> or... even Sense icons with ICS stylization


I have the signal bars and 3G/4G icons, which were just dropped into the systemUI.apk directly from Ice Cream Sandwich v1.1 for Skyraider Zeus using Ninjamorph, by Stericson. I'm still working on some elements in the framework-res.apk, but the systemUI was really straight forward.


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

rpz3.14 said:


> I have the signal bars and 3G/4G icons, which were just dropped into the systemUI.apk directly from Ice Cream Sandwich v1.1 for Skyraider Zeus using Ninjamorph, by Stericson. I'm still working on some elements in the framework-res.apk, but the systemUI was really straight forward.


That's awesome, is there any way to get six signal bar ICS style? If not, I would just want the data indicators...


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the theme subforum is reserved for releases. moved to thunderbolt general.


----------

